# Warriors Promise Frye at 9?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

> Channing Frye to Golden State
> 
> A couple weeks back, NBADraft.net received a tip that Channing Frye had a promise in the top 10. The likely team has recently been identified as Golden State. And while Frye would be a bit of a reach at 9, he's a bigman with touch and the size to play center.
> 
> There are obviously players with more upside that will be available at 9, but Golden State wants to continue on their upward swing as soon as possible (ie playoffs). Frye should be able to contribute as much right away as any big man in the draft not named Andrew Bogut. And with just Adonal Foyle in the middle, the Warriors are desperate for a center.


Link


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

From what i have seen in a few mock drafts, that would be a bit of a reach!

Draftcity have him at 25, and are pretty critical of him aswell!

http://www.draftcity.com/viewprofile.php?p=85#


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Why promise? He's a senior and its quite a reach.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He is a decent player but I don't know about him being a top 10 pick. I thought he would go mid or late in the first. The Warriors must really see something in him that impresses them.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

If they really want Frye, the warriors should draft the best possible player available at 9, and then trade the rights to the 9th pick who whoever drafts Frye, for him and something else!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Warriors could draft him at 20

If they truly do draft him at 9, wow, just wow


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Don't know if he'll still be around by pick 20 though!

A team in the teens might be really keen on him, take him, and probably won't give him up!

Personally i dont see the attraction of a skinny senior center, especially when Biedrins should be given more game time next season!

Saying that though, we have most of the other position covered.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He's not a real bruiser
He's not a great rebounder
He's got a good shot

He isn't worthy to be taken top 20 IMO, around 25 would be the right place for him


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

halfbreed said:


> Why promise? He's a senior and its quite a reach.


They don't want Frye working out and improving his stock to the point where a team in front of them wants him and picks him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If Suns picked him, he'd be a great fit for us. And being an Arizona fan, I watched him a lot. We ran a uptempo offense there too. He's pretty athletic. He can run up and down the court. He's not slow, he is wiry and lanky as you said but he's a pretty good rebounder, a good shot blocker(2.3 a game) showed great timing at it too, has good hands, and is pretty good in the post. He can make a 15-18 fter, and also step out to hit a 3 occasionally. He's got versatilty. Also a 83% FT shooter. Needs to gain some muscle of course and get more aggressive (altho I saw more aggresiveness this past yr) but he can be a legit C in this league. Not saying a star but good enough to be a solid starter than some of these centers out there. Maybe even better. He did get better in college every yr. Just not a lot of people saw him. And we finally did something last yr in the tournament. I fully believe he woulda gave Sean May problems if it were Arizona-UNC in the tournment. His length and he has good timing at shot blocking woulda neutralized him much more than Illinois centers. He actually knows how to play basketball. And despite his wiry frame like the Illnois centers. Stock would be higher if that were case, and if we had done much more over the yrs. It's rising as it is and not only for what he did this past yr because since he played 4 yrs of college, teams know kinda what to expect as compared to the high schoolers and over seas players. He's more of a sure thing. Don't be surprised if you hear about how much his stock has risen. It won't be much of a joke if some of you saw him play a lot more than you did.


Here's his stats

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=4971


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> If Suns picked him, he'd be a great fit for us. And being an Arizona fan, I watched him a lot. We ran a uptempo offense there too. He's pretty athletic. He can run up and down the court. He's not slow, he is wiry and lanky as you said but he's a pretty good rebounder, a good shot blocker(2.3 a game) showed great timing at it too, has good hands, and is pretty good in the post. He can make a 15-18 fter, and also step out to hit a 3 occasionally. He's got versatilty. Also a 83% FT shooter. Needs to gain some muscle of course and get more aggressive (altho I saw more aggresiveness this past yr) but he can be a legit C in this league. Not saying a star but good enough to be a solid starter than some of these centers out there. Maybe even better. He did get better in college every yr. Just not a lot of people saw him. And we finally did something last yr in the tournament. I fully believe he woulda gave Sean May problems if it were Arizona-UNC in the tournment. His length and he has good timing at shot blocking woulda neutralized him much more than Illinois centers. He actually knows how to play basketball. And despite his wiry frame like the Illnois centers. Stock would be higher if that were case, and if we had done much more over the yrs. It's rising as it is and not only for what he did this past yr because since he played 4 yrs of college, teams know kinda what to expect as compared to the high schoolers and over seas players. He's more of a sure thing. Don't be surprised if you hear about how much his stock has risen. It won't be much of a joke if some of you saw him play a lot more than you did.
> 
> 
> Here's his stats
> ...


How would you compare him to Steven Hunter, who's also slim, athletic, and a decent shot-blocker? Do you think he will be definitely better than Hunter after a year or two in this league?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MightyReds2020 said:


> How would you compare him to Steven Hunter, who's also slim, athletic, and a decent shot-blocker? Do you think he will be definitely better than Hunter after a year or two in this league?


Frye is an upgrade in every area. He is also a lot more fundamentally sound. Better hands and he doesn't look awkward with the ball as Hunter does. I'll even go as far to say, he has better skills than Hunter does now. And he hasn't played a NBA game lol. He has more range and a lot better post moves. Hunter's not even close to being a solid player which I think, at best Frye will be. And Hunter's played decently so far. Nothing to show he will be a solid player. If Hunter opts out and he is expected to, we prolly won't end up using our MLE on him. That'd be a waste. But I'll tell you this, Frye will give you more effort and energy than Chris Taft will and he's said to be a top 10 pick. But dropping as we speak.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Frye is an upgrade in every area. He is also a lot more fundamentally sound. Better hands and he doesn't look awkward with the ball as Hunter does. I'll even go as far to say, he has better skills than Hunter does now. And he hasn't played a NBA game lol. He has more range and a lot better post moves. Hunter's not even close to being a solid player which I think, at best Frye will be. And Hunter's played decently so far. Nothing to show he will be a solid player. If Hunter opts out and he is expected to, we prolly won't end up using our MLE on him. That'd be a waste. But I'll tell you this, Frye will give you more effort and energy than Chris Taft will and he's said to be a top 10 pick. But dropping as we speak.


I'd like to ask an Arizona fan how he'd compare Frye to former Arizona player Loren Woods. There's someone who had all the skills, but didn't have the size/strength to really have a lasting effect at the NBA level.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Frye shouldn't even be looked at as lottery material.

Mandatory restrictions should be made to ensure GM's with picks in the top 20 don't go anywhere near 10 feet of this guy with their picks.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Rhubarb said:


> Frye shouldn't even be looked at as lottery material.
> 
> Mandatory restrictions should be made to ensure GM's with picks in the top 20 don't go anywhere near 10 feet of this guy with their picks.


Tell us how you really feel, mate.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Tell us how you really feel, mate.


I'm performing rituals every night and praying Sir Babcock doesn't touch this guy...with our picks.

Just think this 'hype' that's helped plumet him into most top 20 mock drafts is undeserved.


----------

